# "Interesting Soap"



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I was at the market yesterday, selling soap, and we were slow, so I decided to go talk to a few of the vendors. One was a guy selling black walnuts in the shell...they looked awful, but he insisted they were still good...maybe the ones I have out there laying on the ground are still good? He was set up with a big guy who comes by my table occassionally talking about the lye soap his grandma and him used to make. Interesting fellow. Anyway, I see a big basket on his table full of...what do you think??? SOAP And this aint no ordinary soap either. This soap is big ole pieces of broken soap that looked like cake or chunks of swiss cheese wrapped up in saran wrap. It had to be a crock pot soap, it was so ugly. It was white and crumbly...in fact, they just wrapped up a bunch of crumbs with each soap. The soaps were $5 and $10 dollars each piece. I picked one up and boy oh boy did it smell bad! Rancid soap. I wanted to ask how much he'd sold, but held off. Maybe he's onto something?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ick! Now see, someone will buy that and think all handmade soap is like that.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Crumbly... I wonder if it was lye heavy? Ughh!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I promise to take a photo of the last 'bar' of my soap I sold for years to milk customers. I had no idea I could pour it into something and cut it. I glopped it out onto wax paper so it was like this bump cookie that didn't melt down in the oven when cooked. I had oats in them and they were nearly black when cured and scratchy rough. There is no smell to them, although even at least 10 years old the piece is not moldy or crumbly it is as hard as a rock and lathers beautifully  It is all lard with some castor in it, how my grandmother taught me in the early 70's. And.....my first batch of real soap, I did crock pot soap, it was yellow from calendula flower petals, was scented with something from a candle store in Houston and I poured it into a lined cardboard box and cut it...my customers were so happy it had scent and was 'pretty'  Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Vicki,
I thought your first soaps were very original!!!!! They looked like a slightly burnt oatmeal cookie, or maybe a light no bake cookie now that I think about it. In fact I bet if you scented them you could sell them as is. I think they were cute, but I like things to be out of the norm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lynn, but they are awful  Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I cringe when I think about how my first soaps looked too. I know I have come a long ways.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if they hadn't smelled bad, and had all the crumbs in the package I think they would have been quaint...I'll be he did just what Vicki said and poured it out onto a sheet of wax paper. There was no shape at all to any of them. I sold some salt bars with broken edges. Of course they were neatly shrink wrapped and labeled. I'd like to do all my salt bars like that if I could get them to break evenly.


----------

